# Chin Rests Where Art Thou?



## Simone (Feb 3, 2011)

I'm looking for (preferably a UK) supplier of chin rests, the type on a curved bar, clamped to the table. 
The only one I can find is from Canada I was hoping not to have to pay the international postage costs etc. :airplane:
I seen one at the BDGC, but I didn't get to speak to the owner. Fudge!:banghead: I really liked that one too, it looked neat, it had a curved arm with a paded fleecy chin rest. 

Can anyone enlighten me?:confused2:


----------

